# Laptop Suggestions!!!



## Aashi711 (Jul 27, 2013)

1) What is your budget? 
 -->45-50 INR(max)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

  Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. LikeELL(I wud prefer buying dell)


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
    Gaming-AC3,FIFA 13(n upcoming 14 etc)
    Watching movies etc.N Simulations using LABVIEW,MATLAB etc.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

--> True Life and HD resolution (1366 x 768) - ICC
   (Suggest me)

I was goin to buy Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition...but its nt available in India...N Nw they hav stopped 15R Turbo also...So guys help me out here..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 27, 2013)

Go for samsung so4in. Your best bet.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Go for samsung so4in. Your best bet.



+1 to S04


----------



## RON28 (Jul 27, 2013)

DELL's special edition is still available, grab it before it disappears.


----------



## Saransh verma (Jul 28, 2013)

IN your price budget you can go for --->   hp Pavilion m4-1003tx   <---

HP Pavilion M4 1003TX Laptop (Intel Core i5 3230M- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 14 Inches- Win8- 2GB Graph) (Midnight Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Aashi711 (Jul 28, 2013)

RON28 said:


> DELL's special edition is still available, grab it before it disappears.




is that model available in India???


----------



## RON28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> is that model available in India???


Yeah actually that is Dell India's online site for laptops and PCs.


----------



## Aashi711 (Jul 29, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Yeah actually that is Dell India's online site for laptops and PCs.




sadly its been stopped. 
Hows dell inspiron 15R N5521???


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> sadly its been stopped.
> Hows dell inspiron 15R N5521???


It's terrible but not as bad as my experience with Samsung laptops

I have an Inspiron turbo and it's way better than my Samsung 

Go in for hp (I have a pavilion g6 as well which smokes my samsung experience) 

Am gonna sell my Samsung (my bros now actually ) and get a better haswell laptop


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 1, 2013)

ok.
what abt this laptop?

SVF1521KSN : VAIO® Fit 14E/15E : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 2, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> It's terrible but not as bad as my experience with Samsung laptops
> 
> I have an Inspiron turbo and it's way better than my Samsung
> 
> ...




ok..what abt this laptop thn?

SVF1521KSN : VAIO® Fit 14E/15E : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 2, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> ok.
> what abt this laptop?
> 
> SVF1521KSN : VAIO® Fit 14E/15E : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


It has a ulv processor, so performance is weaker than i5 mobile versions(found in Z500, S04 n HP G6)
Better get Z500 if u have something aganist Samsung



Aashi711 said:


> ok.
> what abt this laptop?
> 
> SVF1521KSN : VAIO® Fit 14E/15E : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


It has a ulv processor, so performance is weaker than i5 mobile versions(found in Z500, S04 n HP G6)
Better get Z500 if u have something aganist Samsung


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2013)

Since you want to game so better do not consider any ulv processor. Goo with processor having m as suffix.


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 3, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Since you want to game so better do not consider any ulv processor. Goo with processor having m as suffix.



ok..il see to that...
here are some laps that i liked...kindly sent me ur suggestions-

Inspiron 15z Ultrabook

SVE15137CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 4, 2013)

vaio is better for labview and matlab whereas dell is better for gaming( only if u buy a 630m model)

your best bet for a combination of both is lenovo z500.
an i7 really matters when it comes to labview and matlab... and the 740m will literally blow away the 630m in terms to gaming performance.


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 4, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> vaio is better for labview and matlab whereas dell is better for gaming( only if u buy a 630m model)
> 
> your best bet for a combination of both is lenovo z500.
> an i7 really matters when it comes to labview and matlab... and the 740m will literally blow away the 630m in terms to gaming performance.



i dont i7 is necessery for labview n matlab...i5 is better enough to handle those...abt games..hmm u mean vaio cnt play thm at medium settings???


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 5, 2013)

i made up my mind...il wait for 1 more month


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 6, 2013)

i7 better than i5 for labview... pspice... matlab etc etc... personal experience.

630m can probaly run at low-medium...  a 7650m is wayy slower than a 630m


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 6, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> i7 better than i5 for labview... pspice... matlab etc etc... personal experience.
> 
> 630m can probaly run at low-medium...  a 7650m is wayy slower than a 630m



ok..thanks. 
Is there any problem with i5 3xxxU processors???i heard that 3xxxM is way better...bt most of the laps nw has 3xxxU processors.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 12, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> ok..thanks.
> Is there any problem with i5 3xxxU processors???i heard that 3xxxM is way better...bt most of the laps nw has 3xxxU processors.



Theres no problem with U processors.... they are slower and consume lesser amount of power compared to M processors making them suitable for ultrabooks.


----------



## Aashi711 (Aug 15, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Theres no problem with U processors.... they are slower and consume lesser amount of power compared to M processors making them suitable for ultrabooks.



So does that mean they are bad for Gaming???


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 15, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> So does that mean they are bad for Gaming???



they'll probably work ok for now... but dont expect them to be futureproof!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2013)

Aashi711 said:


> So does that mean they are bad for Gaming???



It is not that is it bad or good it is just that what games are you going to play with it.  For sure u series will not game on high comfort level that a m processor can do.  They will be able to game but will heat up rapidly due to lack of cooling vents. But yes the battery will be good.  And along that they will be sleek and stylish, but my word of advice if you game just be away from these processors.


----------

